# Need Help



## outthere (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello, my parents passed away last year and i am trying to restore a 1971 7.6 super convertible. I have all the paperwork that came with it. ( long story here) I remember when we first got it, I was 11 and we used it in the garden and lawn till i moved out in 1980. After that it was in the barn till about 1990 when my uncle wanted to buy it. Well, my Dad got it running and put it in the yard for him to pick it up. when my uncle got there weeks later, he told my Dad he had cancer and did not know if he needed it. My Dad told him it would be there when he was ready. Well, my uncle did not make it and Dad just left it there. We tried to take it back to the barn, but he would have none of it. After Dad passed none of my brothers wanted it, so I put in my workshop and as of now, I'm restoring it to showroom condition. This WILL be a working tractor because I remember the toughness of this machine, the feel and smell of fresh dirt between my toes,(yes OSHA we used to plow barefooted ! ) . all internals still move and work Rebuilt the head, Need head gasket, carb parts, governor info, decals, and other information ya"ll can give me. thanks..


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

You can find alot of parts on ebay. The gravely people are a dying breed. There is one old man around Louisville that still deals with gravely parts. He is in his 90's but he has a garage full of new parts.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Richard's Lawn and Garden in WV is one of the better dealers who will ship. Gravelyparts.com


----------

